# 60's Fender amp. Nope!



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Nope is right! Not from the 60s, and not for $5000!!! These came out in the 80s.🙄
Crackhead...


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

$500 at most.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Looks like seller course corrected


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

__





Fender Twin Reverb II






ampwares.com


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

StratCat said:


> Looks like seller course corrected


 Yes he is honest. 
I send information to him


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Roryfan said:


> View attachment 350357











Our memoji’s are uncanny


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

He had it checked out and the guy told him it was from the 60's. He needs to have someone else check it out.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

It looks like the price has been removed.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Anyone notice his two crappy pictures are from 2008?


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Anyone notice his two crappy pictures are from 2008?


And ?


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Latole said:


> And ?


Just seems odd. Like if I were going to sell something I'd just take some detailed photos of it. Going through my computer folders to dig up a couple low res pictures that were taken off some digital camera from 13 years ago seems like an odd way to represent an amp I'm claiming is vintage and priced at thousands of dollars.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

The ad now says that he has heard it is either 65 , 66 or early 80s and is unsure how to confirm. All kidding aside, the Rivera Fenders aren't all that bad are they? Definitely not worth 5K but surely not garbage either.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Anyone notice his two crappy pictures are from 2008?


They're probably not from 2008 but the photos were taken on a digital camera made that year. It's kind of like the flashing red "12:00" on a freshly plugged in alarm clock. An old digital camera when charged from zero is going to show the first day of the first month of the year it came out until you manually change the date.

...or the amp owner had a very boring new years day in 2008.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

jimmythegeek said:


> The ad now says that he has heard it is either 65 , 66 or early 80s and is unsure how to confirm. All kidding aside, the Rivera Fenders aren't all that bad are they? Definitely not worth 5K but surely not garbage either.


Yeah apparently the seller is incapable of googling "Fender Twin Reverb II". Jinkies, what a mystery!


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Yeah apparently the seller is incapable of googling "Fender Twin Reverb II". Jinkies, what a mystery!


If they can't set the date on a digital camera, there is no way they can google.


----------

